# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  all Game Lun scripts

## the1domo

I think the main focus assist games hacking should be done with the Lua scripting engine you can do anything you want in the game here was no bypass required 

you can get all of the Entities in game


```
function DumpEntities()
  local ents = System.GetEntities()
  System.Log("Entities dump")

    local pos = e:GetPos()
    local ang = e:GetAngles()
    System.Log("[" .. tostring(e.id) .. "]..name=" .. e:GetName() .. " clsid=" .. e.class .. format(" pos=%.03f,%.03f,%.03f", pos.x, pos.y, pos.z) .. format(" ang=%.03f,%.03f,%.03f", ang.x, ang.y, ang.z))
  end
end
```

you can edit the UI you can modify game values and much much more you do not have to recompile the scripts to use them
just modifying go I have decompile all of the scripts and I will post them at the bottom so please post what you find and what 
you do it would be interesting to see a custom menu



https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...scriptsbin.rar

----------


## DeMoN

thank you, would rep but need to spread more...

----------

